# WKORV Guest of owner



## cvmar (Jan 16, 2006)

My family and I will be staying at the WKORV in November as guests of an owner. The owners unit is a 2/2 oceanview and she has requested a high floor with pool/ocean view. My question is do I still have a good chance of getting a good oceanview or will we end up with the parking lot or construction oceanview because we are guests of the owner and not the actual owner? Any insight would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 16, 2006)

As the guest of the owner, I think you will get what the owner would have gotten, but if you read back through the old posts, you will see that even owner's don't always get good views.  She should add to the request that you don't want a room on the north side of Bldg. A, where there is a huge construction project, and that you not be placed in Bldg. C - which is along the Hwy.  It has an "ocean view" across a parking lot and public park, and with the request she has in now, you could end up there.  While she's at it, I would ask her to have the resort send you a confirmation in your name.
Good luck!


----------



## dss (Jan 16, 2006)

I would also suggest you confirm that the owner booked their room more than eight months out. If they booked closer than 8 months before arrival, they used their Staroptions and not their actual ownership week which means they lose their view category preference. I'm sure they will try to place you in Oceanview still even in that case, but the view is no longer guaranteed.


----------



## cvmar (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks Denise! Just so I understand correctly building B=#1 northern most "old" building, building #2=A and building #3=C  (parallel to the beach)? And north where the construction is would be towards the Embassy?    Sorry if my wording is confusing.


----------



## TheUnitrep (Jan 16, 2006)

A low "ocean/pool view" is much worse than a high ocean view in Building C.  

We stayed in room 4611 for 13 days and were very happy.  As Denise said, there is a parking lot and a park between you and the ocean, but it's not nearly as bad as some portray it to be.  In my opinion, it is better than a 1st or second ocean/pool view room in building A or B.

The attachments will show what our view was like.

Good Luck!!!!

Jerry


----------



## cvmar (Jan 16, 2006)

dss,

She forwarded me a copy of the reservation currently in their name and will forward in my name when she receives my $ which I sent out this weekend. The reservation was made 1-11-06 for the check in date of 11-4-06 and it also states it was paid for with StarOptions. Will this make a difference? I know this is one of their home resorts so I just thought reservations were made with StarOptions.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 16, 2006)

cvmar said:
			
		

> dss,
> 
> She forwarded me a copy of the reservation currently in their name and will forward in my name when she receives my $ which I sent out this weekend. The reservation was made 1-11-06 for the check in date of 11-4-06 and it also states it was paid for with StarOptions. Will this make a difference? I know this is one of their home resorts so I just thought reservations were made with StarOptions.



If the reservation was made with Staroptions, she either owns at a different resort and exchanged in using Staroptions, or she owns at the WKORV, but she reserved a different size unit than what she owns. In theory, owners, get better views than exchangers.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 16, 2006)

cvmar said:
			
		

> Thanks Denise! Just so I understand correctly building B=#1 northern most "old" building, building #2=A and building #3=C  (parallel to the beach)? And north where the construction is would be towards the Embassy?    Sorry if my wording is confusing.



As I understand it:

Building A = 1st building built, on North side of pool, adjacent to construction (construction is on north side towards Embassy) (room numbers start with a 2)

Building B = identical to building A, but on south side of pool (room numbers start with a 3)

Building C = Parallel to freeway, behind parking lot, park, and partially behind building B (room numbers start with a 4)

(However, some people call the lobby building A - but I just confirmed my reservations and they did say that the building I described above is called building A, so who knows.  We probably need to start using the building's Hawaiian names, but I don't even know what they are.)


----------



## TheUnitrep (Jan 16, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> If the reservation was made with Staroptions, she either owns at a different resort and exchanged in using Staroptions...



Denise --

If the reservation was truly made on 11 Jan 06 for an arrival date of 04 Nov 06, then it couldn't be  through using StarOptions from a different resort since it's outside the 8-month window.

The person has to be an owner at WKORV.

Jerry


----------



## Pedro (Jan 16, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> If the reservation was made with Staroptions, she either owns at a different resort and exchanged in using Staroptions, or she owns at the WKORV, but she reserved a different size unit than what she owns. In theory, owners, get better views than exchangers.


Denise,

Even when I reserve at a resort where I own (i.e., WKORV, 2-br L.O.), my confirmation states that the reservation was made with Starpoints.  I just checked the last confirmation I had and it stated that - no different than when I reserved last weekend at the Vistana Villages.  If the reservation was made 10 months in advance, she has to own at WKORV since otherwise she would have had to wait for the 8-month mark to reserve.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 16, 2006)

TheUnitrep said:
			
		

> Denise --
> 
> If the reservation was truly made on 11 Jan 06 for an arrival date of 04 Nov 06, then it couldn't be  through using StarOptions from a different resort since it's outside the 8-month window.
> 
> ...



Oh duh...good point


----------



## cvmar (Jan 16, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> If the reservation was made with Staroptions, she either owns at a different resort and exchanged in using Staroptions, or she owns at the WKORV, but she reserved a different size unit than what she owns. In theory, owners, get better views than exchangers.


 Her email stated that she owns a 2/2 OV at the WKORV and that is what the reservation confirms. I guess I'll just have to hope for the best afterall I will be in Maui. We want to stay at  this resort and the Marriott to see which one we prefer and will eventually make a purchase on the resale market. We plan on using versus trading.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 16, 2006)

Pedro said:
			
		

> Denise,
> 
> Even when I reserve at a resort where I own (i.e., WKORV, 2-br L.O.), my confirmation states that the reservation was made with Starpoints.  I just checked the last confirmation I had and it stated that - no different than when I reserved last weekend at the Vistana Villages.  If the reservation was made 10 months in advance, she has to own at WKORV since otherwise she would have had to wait for the 8-month mark to reserve.



Now I'm confused (again ) - I am looking at my confirmations for the WKORV this summer and they don't say anything about Staroptions.  Where is it on your confirm.?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 16, 2006)

cvmar said:
			
		

> We want to stay at  this resort and the Marriott to see which one we prefer and will eventually make a purchase on the resale market.


Be sure you stay at the Marriott first, because it will be a terrible disappointment after the WKORV...  

(It's a joke, Marriott Owners!  )


----------



## cvmar (Jan 16, 2006)

Ok you guys are just too fast for me. I just learned how to do a quick post! Thanks for all the input everyone,I'll email her asking for a more specific room request and pray for a good ocean view. I am just so glad I go into this resort for the price I did as alot of the rentals are 600-800 a night  !


----------



## Pedro (Jan 16, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> Now I'm confused (again ) - I am looking at my confirmations for the WKORV this summer and they don't say anything about Staroptions. Where is it on your confirm.?


Now I'm the one who is confused  .  I'm looking at three reservations: one from last weekend ( 2 nights at Vistana Villages) and one at WKORV (this coming June) say "Starpoints used for reservations".  The one for WMH (April 06) doesn't mention Starpoints at all.  Both the WMH and the WKORV are for a 2-bd L.O. in the season I own, but one reservation mentions Starpoints and the other one doesn't.


----------



## shockdoct (Jan 18, 2006)

I would second the idea that building C is not as bad as people portray it (ocean view side).  I stayed in 4311 (its a 1 BR Prem, but not part of a lockoff)  Its much quieter than poolside and i remember sitting in the hot tub at night and feeling bad for the people on the 1st and 2nd floors as you get very little privacy with the 2 hot tubs and the bar open.


----------

